# Lurkers Amongst Us!!



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Just noticed this post on another site. Gee, do you think someone has been trolling cheftalk for topics? http://www.chowhound.com/boards/general/general.html 
Scroll down to "local food products" topic. Sound familiar? Nicko (and shroomgirl), the greatest compliment is to be copied!! I just didn't have the heart to tell this guy that walleye was a lake fish, not a river fish.









[This message has been edited by Greg (edited 11-09-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The other sites don't hold a candle to this one! Thank goodness the ideas and curiosity are NEVER ENDING.....

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 11-09-2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

That's so funny, *Greg*. Nothing beats ChefTalk... some my try, but never come close.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Greg,

Left a reply for you at http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000122.html

Good eye! What other websites do you like if I may ask?


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I visit Chowhound regularly, too, but nobody beats Cheftalk smilies!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I took a peek. And I am happy to report cheftalk is the # 1 site for foodies
Know,how can we persuede some of there users to defect?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

chowhounds' site is too confusing....i had a hard time following any threads....except I did see one on propigating wild shrooms.....


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Right on about the layout of that site. It's a near impossibility to figure out which posts are a reply to what (and when). I only go there for the midwest board and the occasional Bourdain post in general topics. Otherwise, there are a few too many egos hanging out on that site for my tastes!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

When I first started going to Chowhound, it took me forever to figure out how to visit all those discussion boards. I found that the easiest way to navigate the Chowhound site is to open the "Hot posts" link which is located in the first paragraph of the main page. It automatically opens a new window, the index of boards, each showing new posts for today. You can set the date back in the little box to go back to the last time you visited, if you prefer. 

When you scroll down and see a post you want to read, click. At the bottom of that post will be a list of replies. As you follow a thread, you will lose the other branches, until you come to a dead end. Now, hit the "back" button on your browser to get back to where you started. To trace previous posts in this thread, click on the title of the thread in the header which the current post is replying to. After I have it backed it all the way down to the original post, I now scroll down to the bottom, and can see all subsequent posts and branches on this thread. You need to have your browser set to change the color of posts you have visited. Just read, read, back up, read, etc, until you've read them all. Now close the browser window and you're back at the hot posts index.

Chowhound is right at the limit of their software and hardware now. Another limitation is the focus of the site as a place people visit to discuss eating out, and the idea that people who live to seek out good cooking don't seek to perfect their own techniques. And of course the Manhatten thing, too.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm going to have to take that computer course....I have NO IDEA what some of the things you mentioned are....back button on browser, I probably do it just don't know what it's called.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Sorry, I'm in my own little world here.

If you look across the top of the screen on your browser (IE or Netscape), you should see a row of buttons <Back>, <Forward>, etc.

If you don't, maybe they've been shut off. To find that toolbar in Netscape, at the very top click: View=>show=>navigation toolbar. In IE it can be found at View=>toolbar=>standard buttons.

Then, you can click <Back> to return you to the previous page you visited. After I post here, I will be sent to a page which redirects me to my new post at the board. To get back afterwards, I can click <Back>, then as soon as the redirect page returns, <Back> again. Now I would be at the reply window where I typed my post. One more <Back> takes me to the page I read before posting (which now carries my post), and since I'm done with this topic now, I click <Back> again to take me out to the Index of the Board my topic was on. If I click <Back> one more time, I'm out to the Main Board Index. If I kept going, eventually I would get to the page my browser opens to. At this point, I would no longer be able to click <Back>, because I'm at the end. The browser remembers this, and the <Back> button is "greyed-out". If you click <Back>, and realize you didn't want to do that, you can click <Forward> to undo it, so there's no risk.

Chowhound is a site where you have to use your <Back> button a lot, as they don't have links to get you everywhere you may have been before. Try opening the "Hot Posts" window, then after the Index appears, click on a post. It opens as a new window, which you can close (X in the upper right corner of your screen) when you're done. At any time, you can close the current window and return to the Hot Posts Index, regardless of how many posts you have followed.

As I said, this is confusing, you'll have to try these for a while before you start to get a feel for what they can do for you.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you or TAF thanks after fact 
instead of TIA


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Actually, shouldn't it be TATF-thanks after *the* fact?







I know, it's nit-picky but I'm unemployed and have nothing better to do with my time. Besides, there's a really cool coffee mug that I've got my eye on!

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited 11-13-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep it's pretty neat....I love my coffee cup, want a whole set of them. Say Nicko
is it one for every 350 posts?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sandy,

If you click on reply, you will see on the left side of the reply text box, Smilies Legend. Click on it and a new window will open, you'll now know what to type to get each smilies.


----------

